# what to take if veggies and fruit are out



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

is there anyone else who cant eat many vegitables or frut? Can I take a daily suppliment so I am sure to get all the good stuff that veggies have?What are some choices of 1 a days that will give me the essentials without Gas?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Mannatech (online) has a product that consists of freeze-dried healthy veggies. Probably other "vitamin" companies also have such a thing.Hopefully, eventually, you will also be able to add fresh fruits and veggies back into your diet. Here are nongassy ones that many people, supposedly, can tolerate: squash, green beans, kale, bokchoy, chard, turnips, carrots, peaches, apricots, pears.


----------



## mbergeron (Jul 22, 2003)

I did not eat any fruits or vegetables for years. I couldn't stand it. I have slowly been eating tiny amounts because I miss them so much. It seems to be ok. I would recommend just eating teeny amounts while you are eating a meal of things that don't bother you. Like 4 or five raspberries and that is all for the day. Hey, it's better than nothing!


----------



## dtp (Jul 10, 2003)

Hello:Fruits and vegetables are absolutely essential for a healthy diet. Instead of looking for replacements you should look for ways that you can eat them that won't trigger an IBS attack. For people with IBS(D) the problem with fruits and veggies usually lies in their high insoluble fiber content. This can be significantly reduced via peeling, chopping, blending, etc. Also, don't try to eat your fruits and vegetables on an empty stomach. Eat them after you have eaten something safe. Most people can handle small amounts of fruits and vegetables when they're mixed in with other safe things. For instance, I always mix a small amount of broccoli in with white rice and I mix sliced bananas into my hot oat bran cereal. Gastron


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

Juice Plus is the best substitute. There are capsules which contain the nutrients from veggies & capsules which contain the nutrients from fruit. I've tried other brands & didn't get the results as I did with Juice Plus.Jennifer


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

There is no universality of rule regarding fruits and vegetables and what is safe and what is not.One perosn meat is anothers poison. There are also plemnty of IBS patients who have no trouble at all with fruit or veg of any kind nor with fiber, soluble or insoluble. Then the polar opposite is also true.The problem is one or more underlying types of food or chemical intolerance or sensitivitym which upregulates the gut as a neuroimmune consequence, and than all manner of secondary sensitivity can set it which masks the underlying problem from the patient and leads to dietary frustration and mistaken conclusions.these books can explain a bitIBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/088...3369143-6824157 "FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 as can some of these discussion threads http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000616 Ganas, I suspect that you are one of many who has fallen vcitim not only to the disease but to advice on how to eveluate diet which is not based on current physiology.I suggest that those two books can be of help to you in sorting things out more accurately.MNL


----------



## Mason_M (Nov 25, 2001)

Peel the fruits and mash or puree veggies with skins. This really does seem to help.We need them even if they don't like us very much lol.Taking a fiber supplement a little while before eating seems to be helpfull as well.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There isn't much in most multivitamins that should cause gas, and pretty much all of them have the standard set of vitamines that are in all the fruits and veggies.The problem is that there are other compounds in them that may be helpful in things like preventing cancer and I do not know if any veggie concentrate would have just those and not whatever is bothering you about fruits and veggies.With fruits the main culprit seems to be sorbitol and if you cook the fruits that gets rid of the sorbitol. A lot of people with kind of a general fruit/veggie problems seem to do better on cooked well rather than raw veggies, so cooking things rather than raw may be helpful. The main culprit in veggies is raffinose in the cruciferous veggies and in beans. Now with beans you can soak the dried ones and replace the water before you cook to limit the amount of raffinose.Also small amounts slowly building up what you eat may be helpful.What seems to be the main problem you have? Because if it is gas taking a probiotic supplement (if you find the one that works for you) may help reduce volume because these bacteria do not produce gas when they digest carbs. But this is reducing fart frequency. This may not change cramping, bloating, etc that is from something other than gas. Antispasmodics or peppermint tea is one way to limit those sorts if issues for some people.K.


----------

